# LT-133 burn wire



## jd133 (Apr 17, 2021)

My old John Deer Lt133 Burn wire at engine ,after I change battery I would to know how can fix this wire one side negative and one side positive .Thanks


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi jd133, welcome to the forum.

Burned wires indicate too much current flow through them. You might have pinched the wires and created a "short circuit"?? Otherwise the problem is a shorted component in the circuit. Check where these wire go to and evaluate possible problems.


----------

